# Jetzt baue ich mein eigenes KDE Theme

## hds

so, hoffe mal dieses topic findet eifrig leser (und natuerlich helfer   :Razz:  )

ich war sehr inspiriert von Vanyas wallpaper:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=235851&highlight=

ich meine jetzt das 2te.

soweit so gut! rot ist mal was anderes, muss ja nicht unbedingt gay aussehen. aber das microsoft blau ist man irgendwann auch mal leid. auch brushed-metal suckt irgendwo auf dauer. also muss was eigenes her!

mein bisheriges ergebnis sieht man hier:

http://developer.berlios.de/dbimage.php?id=1046

(vorsicht - 1600x1200)

bin derweil dabei, meine icons in rot umzuwandeln. ich nutze dazu die icons von crystalsvg. erste frage:

wo finde ich dieses icon: "arbeitsflaeche anzeigen" 

 :Shocked: 

also das icon auf dem screenshot rechts neben dem kde button im kicker  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

PS: ich haette den thread liebend gern in englisch gestarted, da haben halt mehr leute was davon, aber das wird zuuu kompliziert mit meiner deutschen i18n ;(

ps2: die konvertierten icons stelle ich gern zur verfuegung. wuerde mich natuerlich ueber gleichgesinnte freuen, die das theme moegen, und somit koennten wir uns die arbeit teilen.

soll aber nicht bedingung sein. der thread soll auch denjenigen dienen, welche ihr eigenes theme in anderen farben erstellen wollen.

ps3: kann man fuer sowas eigentlich bei sourceforge ein projekt eroeffnen? wenn mehrere leute mitarbeiten waere die einzige alternative ein CVS. aber hat ja wenig mit programmierung zu tun..

ps4: dank an ian! fuer sein blog. bezueglich baghira und xorg. haette ich sonst garnicht mitbekommen..

ps5: project requested at sf.net. request status: pending  :Wink: Last edited by hds on Wed Oct 27, 2004 6:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## hds

das allgemeine interesse finde ich ueberwaeltigend!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

erinnert ja fast an die spezies "gemeiner windows user".

alles vorgekaut bekommen, und ja nix selber machen.

naja, zum glueck ist das projekt nicht unbedingt gentoo only, IMHO geht das auf allen systemen mit /etc/skel.

----------

## Gekko

Hi hds,

mir gefällt Dein Desktop bis jetzt ganz gut. Das schöne an Linux ist ja, dass jeder selbst entscheiden kann was er wie verwenden will und deshalb nicht unbedingt in eine Schublade gezwängt wird.

Ich z.B. verwende gerade den Ice-WM, weil der zwar putzig klein, aber mega mächtig ist. Den werd ich nach ausgiebiger Testphase auch mal Themen, allerdings bin ich eher einer, der schnell ein Fenster aufhaben will, als dass es supi ausschaut. Trotzdem, lass Dich nicht unterkriegen falls nicht viele Leute gleich mitmachen, ich finds gut was Du machst!!!

Ich habe z.B. meiner Freundin ein Rosa Desktop mit Gnome gebastelt, wo jeder Normalsterblicher Augenkrebs bekommt, aber meine Freundin hat sich den Haxn ausgfreud und ist oberhappy! Man hat ja die Möglichkeit dazu, darum sollte man sie auch nutzen, wenn man mag.

LG, Gekko

Edit: hier, in rosa: http://www.8ung.at/gekko/linuxlex2.jpg

----------

## hds

wenn dir IceWM gefaellt, probier mal fluxbox.

ps: dein rosa theme ist wirklich "pretty gay", hehe

whatever - geht hier um "/etc/skel"

du waerest herzlichst eingeladen.

----------

## Gekko

Jau, die Flux hab ich auch immer verwendet. Mir persönlich sagt der IceWM trotzdem mehr zu. Zeitlang wars auch Kahakai mit dem pypanel, dann auchWaimea, Xfce und Gnome - jetzt ist eben mal der IceWM dran, ders mir wirklich angetan hat.

Ich verwende sonst halt hauptsächlich Gnome Dingens, d.h. auch gdm z.B. und GTK Programme. Ich werde mich nächste Woche mal hinsetzen und ein paar alternative Hintergrundbilder bauen wenn Du willst - ich verwende in der Firma Softimage XSI, mit dem kann man auch ganz coole Sachen machen.

LG, Gekko

----------

## hds

auweia   :Twisted Evil: 

jetzt kann das lange dauern, oder? kennt sich hier mit sf jemand aus?

hab da mal genauere details geposted, naja. was will man da aber gross erklaeren? ich gehe davon aus, jeder weiss, was eine /etc/skel ist?? anscheinend wohl nicht   :Shocked: 

ich benoetige halt ein CVS, sonst gehts nicht mit mehreren leuten ;(

den t-dsl upload-speed (plain-vanilla) kann man ja niemandem zumuten.

ahja, ticket:

http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1053862&group_id=1&atid=200001

----------

## slick

hds, Dein Projekt in allen Ehren, aber wo ist die im Titel des Threads angekündigte HOWTO?   :Wink: 

----------

## hds

 *slick wrote:*   

> hds, Dein Projekt in allen Ehren, aber wo ist die im Titel des Threads angekündigte HOWTO?  

 

und wie soll das ohne /etc/skel gehen   :Shocked: 

irgendwo muss man den kram ja hinspeichern, und sourceforge waere dafuer am besten geeignet gewesen ;(

----------

## Gekko

Hm. Ich denke jeder, der etwas länger ein System wie "unseres" verwendet weiss was /etc/skel ist. Ich frag mich auch was das mit HOWTO zu tun hat - trotzdem mach ich Dir bei Zeiten paar alternative Bülderchens. Sag weisst Du ob der Russe (ich glaub das ist einer) seine unter die GPL gestellt hat? Ich hab das nirgends gelesen (oder überlesen - je nachdem)

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass Du den Titel geändert hast - vergiss meine indirekte Frage bezüglich HOWTO   :Cool: 

----------

## hds

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Sag weisst Du ob der Russe (ich glaub das ist einer) seine unter die GPL gestellt hat? Ich hab das nirgends gelesen (oder überlesen - je nachdem)
> 
> 

 

yep, ist GPL. ich hatte ihn in seinem thread nach permission gefragt. liegt uebrigens auch bei kde-look, und da steht auch GPL dran.

ps: also das mit sf.net ist mir zu krass ;(. habs grad mal bei berlios versucht  :Wink: 

ps: auf das howto komm ich zurueck, sofern ich irgendwo cvs access bekomme.

----------

## hds

kann losgehen:

https://developer.berlios.de/projects/kdeskel/

wer mitmachen moechte, einfach dort anmelden  :Wink: 

werde mich morgen mal in aller ruhe mit dem teil beschaeftigen. sieht aber vielversprechend aus. sogar ein forum und ein wiki gehoert dazu!

//nachtrag: erste "alpha" laeuft. zumindest auf 2 verschiedenen gentoo systemen.

Prerequisiten:

http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=KDE%20Skeleton

Diskussion:

http://developer.berlios.de/forum/forum.php?forum_id=7596

Auschecken:

cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.kdeskel.berlios.de:/cvsroot/kdeskel login

[enter]

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.kdeskel.berlios.de:/cvsroot/kdeskel co .

//nachtrag:

erstes paket zum download online:

https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2466

----------

